# A couple of my mice



## Tbm (Nov 29, 2011)

A bit of a forewarning; I used an ipod to take these pictures, so they might not be the best quality. I'm only posting my does at the moment, I'll try and get better pictures of them as well as my bucks soon. They're all between 4-6 weeks old. Not really what you would call show quality or anything. Originally we get them mostly for feeders but I feel bad so keep the nicer looking ones as pets.

Anyway, without further ado, a few pictures for your enjoyment 









Caprice - Black fox doe. She absolutely refused to look at the camera.









Eve - Albino doe.









Queen - Cream doe.









Rogue - Possibly a really badly coloured red? Doe. She's longhaired.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww I love Rogue shes sweet


----------

